# Game 32: Miami Heat @ Phoenix Suns (1/5)



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (23-8) vs Miami Heat (13-18)*

*When: Friday, January 5th
Time: 8:30 Arizona
Tv: FSN,*









**Game featured on ESPN**

*Dr. Seuss' Key's of the Game *
1. *Fade Wade.* 
From what I know, I expect Dwayne Wade to play. If that's
the case, Suns need to focus on his supporting cast. Make
Wade beat the Suns. Keep him shooting tough shots, make him
turn it over and keep his assist low and him off the line. 

2. *3pt Factor. *
Suns 3pt shot should indicate whether or not they struggled
from the field. If they can manage 8+, I expect a win.

3. *Throw it low!  *
Let Amare take Doleac and Zo out of the game. Unleash Amare
by giving him the ball on the block. Suns need Amare to get
17+pts and 9+rebs with atleast 2blcks to show their activity.


 *Suns Review *



> TORONTO, Jan. 3 (AP) -- Steve Nash struggled for most of his first game in Canada this season before showing in the fourth quarter why he is a two-time MVP.
> 
> Nash scored 13 of his 15 points in the fourth to lead the Phoenix Suns to a 100-98 victory over the Toronto Raptors on Wednesday night.
> 
> ...


*Matchup of the Night*















_*Raja Bell vs Dwayne Wade*_ 


*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*










*Head Coach:*








*Mike D'Antoni*

*Miami Heat Projected Lineup: *










*Head Coach:*








*Ron Rothstein*​

Should be a massacre.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Suns win via trampling.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm going to be at that game... COURTSIDE... almost (Section 209 row 12)


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Jeez we are going to kill these guys, destroy them, murder....buahahahahahaahahahha


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai said:


> Jeez we are going to kill these guys, destroy them, murder....buahahahahahaahahahha



Now, watch us lose, or it be a close game. Thanks, Kekai haha.


----------



## Wombatkilla1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Now, watch us lose, or it be a close game. Thanks, Kekai haha.


werd, knock on wood or something


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Will Wade even play?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> I'm going to be at that game... COURTSIDE... almost (Section 209 row 12)


awesome bro. to bad you wont recognize anybody on the Heats side lol


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Amareca said:


> Will Wade even play?


nope. along with Shaq, Posey, Walker. i think j-will is playing, not sure though.:sadbanana:


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

Phoenix by +20


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

121-120 Heat. If wade plays.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> 121-120 Heat. If wade plays.




lol



I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Wade would have to score 75 for that to happen, if he played.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

No Raja tonight guys. Stern suspended him. That kick was funny, but you know you can't get away with anything in the NBA (Unless you're Wade).


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Jwill/Wright/Kapono/Haslem/Zo

Bench:
Doleac
Barron
Quinn
Payton
Hite

PLEASE take it easy tonight.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

UD40 said:


> Jwill/Wright/Kapono/Haslem/Zo
> 
> Bench:
> Doleac
> ...


theres no point man, were getting executed anyways


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

This game is already in the books... Suns blowout the Heat. Go ahead and start a Suns-Warriors thread.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I finally get to watch a game, seems pretty boring so far, I have no idea why..haha. Amare looks different with his haircut


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

That guy quinn for the heat seriously does look 11 years old, damn


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Kekai said:


> I finally get to watch a game, seems pretty boring so far


i know the feeling.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

God scores a three with 1.7 seconds left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

God with a few rebounds and that 3 with 1.7 left. Beat the buzzer. That was the key moment in the game.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

That Pat Burke is a good ball player. Love it when gets in the game.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Yes! The Heat only lost by 28. I was completely prepared for a loss of record proportions. Like a 147-53 kind of deal. :cheers:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> *Dr. Seuss' Key's of the Game *
> 1. *Fade Wade.*
> From what I know, I expect Dwayne Wade to play. If that's
> the case, Suns need to focus on his supporting cast. Make
> ...


Well, Wade didn't play. So, this key was eliminated. 



> 2. *3pt Factor. *
> Suns 3pt shot should indicate whether or not they struggled
> from the field. If they can manage 8+, I expect a win.


Check.

Suns with 11 three-pointers. Shot 55% from behind the arc.



> 3. *Throw it low!  *
> Let Amare take Doleac and Zo out of the game. Unleash Amare
> by giving him the ball on the block. Suns need Amare to get
> 17+pts and 9+rebs with atleast 2blcks to show their activity.


Check.

Amare with 20 and 10 with a block.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I love Shawn, but as of late, I am really getting sick of him being a liability on offense. Seriously...

I think I am reaching a boiling point.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> I love Shawn, but as of late, I am really getting sick of him being a liability on offense. Seriously...
> 
> I think I am reaching a boiling point.


He shouldnt be taking 3s.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Not even that, but his mishandled passes, missing of some easy shots, and his inability to do too much with the ball when it's being passed around as it gets to him. He passes back out somewhere else. Seems to stop the offense once in awhile. It's like it is happening more all of a sudden.


----------



## Ryo Coola (Mar 17, 2005)

Marion being my favorite player and all....I going drop my opinion on why it is happening.

First, I don't know about stopping the offense. You usually is at the top waiting for someone to come off a pick a la nash for a three or for someone to come to his side on the post. He isn't at much angle ever to take his man off the dribble. He never really takes his man off the dribble straight up in the first place.

Nonetheless I agree Shawn doesn't have it right now. Mishandles passes and easy shots being missed. This whole he shouldn't shoot the three is bad strategy and makes no sense. If he is taking more than 3, fine....but he is out sitting behind three point because he is told to. Shots need to be taken when they are open in Phoenix. 

The system seems to be hurting him more than helping him this year though. The team is doing horrible job incorporating him in the offense. He is getting less shots attempts than he did in his second year in the league. In one of his best years he was getting 18.1 (02-03) now only 14.4 (14.7 second year). People say he doesn't get plays run for him well. Well this is actually true this year.

More specifically here why Shawn has struggled:
-Boris/Shawn p'n'r play....they ran this like two-three times a game. It worked at least once or more every games. Diaw's passes were on money most of the time.

This year though everyone knows the play. Diaw's passes are usually too high or the other team knows it coming. The play doesn't get run as much effectively.

-Shawn used to be involved in the pick n' roll with Nash a lot more last year...a little less than Diaw. He got good angles to slash for dunks or drive for floaters.

This year he maybe is involved in like two the whole game. Usually maybe one with Nash and one with say Banks. Diaw being the PF now gets the second most, while Amare gets the lion share of them. 

-Shawn is just sitting out there at the three point by design. Maybe twice a game will he get a pick set for him so he can get space. 

Shawn is hesistant to shoot the three these days and would rather pass to Nash or Bell on his left. People don't close hard to him that much, so he has nothing. He doesn't have the dribbling skills to do it...never has.

Shawn needs a pump fake to beat his man. We know how many times he has been called for a travel this year.

-I doubt any of this changes. Shawn needs to work on his shot because it is broken. Otherwise though the guy is still shooting over 50% while being spoon fed most of those points. He is not going to get more points without the attempts and those if anything will continue to decrease with Amare around. It would be nice if he stopped rushing put backs though.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Every player goes through a funk. Marion is just going through one right now. His shots aren't as hot as they could be, but he is also not taking a bigger, slower PF off the dribble anymore. His rebounds are also suffering because he is all the way out on the wing when a shot is released instead of right by the basket. He was playing like a PF and playing it really well, but he prefers to be a SF and guard the wing. He is a better wing defender than Bell, and I think that Bell is getting nervous not being the "go to" perimeter defender on the team because Marion is so much better at that than Bell. The pain is packed with Stoudemire and Diaw taking up space and Marion isn't that great of a perimeter shooter, so he has nowhere to go when he gets the ball in the corner (his spot in the offense). It's funny, he's playing more out of position now than when he was playing at the 4 spot... at least statistically speaking. But I'll take a Marion funk like this any day (11 points, 11 rebounds 0TO and 1PF)


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

It was funny I remember last night shawn got like 3 offensive rebounds throughout the game and every time after he pulled them down, he went back up for an easy shot and I believe he missed all three.


----------

